# What is the Worst Thing You Ever Cooked or Baked?



## SeaBreeze (Feb 28, 2015)

I haven't made one in years, but I used to make a pretty good homemade lasagna.  Once when I made one to serve my husband and his parents, I also made a homemade tomato sauce using beef short ribs for flavor.  Well, cooked them too long and the bones obviously started to deteriorate.  Hubby was kind to make a joke about having his first 'bone in' lasagna, when he came across a tiny piece of rib bone.  It was tasty otherwise, but the bone thing was a real bummer on the whole meal.  

Another time was when I made a lemon meringue pie with lemon pudding and pie filling packages.  I tried to make double the recipe, but I only put in half the amount of water needed.  The pie was so tart, it was almost impossible to eat, lol.

Anyone have some boo boos in their cooking or baking dishes?


----------



## Josiah (Feb 28, 2015)

With a few exceptions, almost everything.  No, I'm serious.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 28, 2015)

I made the worst eggplant lasagna, I didn't pre cook the egg plant per instructions, and it was horribly unedible.  All that good cheese and sauce went to waste it was so horrid.  It was a long time before I attempted it again, much better the next time around, but, the remnants of that first time around just leaves me without cravings for the dish.

Oh, I forgot about the potato salad with egg shells I made a very long time ago, that went over real big.  LOL


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 28, 2015)

LOL April!   I've made some tough eggplant parmesian, the eggplant definitely needs a lot of special preparation to be tender.  Potato salad with egg shells, too funny!


----------



## Sunny (Feb 28, 2015)

I once welcomed new neighbors with some cookies I baked. I had decided to try some German pfefferneusse for a change. They were dusted with confectioner's sugar and looked nice, but I made the mistake of not sampling one before I brought them. I left a couple out for myself to have later. When I got home, I tried biting into one of them, and nearly broke my teeth off.. they were hard as rocks! Really embarrassing. The neighbors thanked me when I gave them the cookies, and never mentioned them afterwards, but they must have wondered what message I was giving them!


----------



## AprilT (Feb 28, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> LOL April!   I've made some tough eggplant parmesian, the eggplant definitely needs a lot of special preparation to be tender.  Potato salad with egg shells, too funny!



What makes this worse, where the where the potato salad is concerned, one of my then housemates (not, my beau,) had invited some friends and their wives/girlfriends from the fire station he worked at, it became a running joke.  I know if I ever run into any of them, that would come up if we sat down to chat.  It was sort of a win/lose thing, at least no one was going to ask me to make a dish again at the last minute and especially not potato salad.


----------



## Kadee (Feb 28, 2015)

The worst thing I can recall making or trying to make was a sponge, I carefully gathered all the required ingredients followed the recipie for what was going to,be a sponge roll, It turned out like a sponge alright but more like the ones you use for washing the dishes. (I still have the Recipie book some 40 years latter with tastes like rubberised scrambled egg written by the recipie) 
 Don't know if it was that recipie as I have since made many sponges successfully.


----------



## Temperance (Mar 7, 2015)

Years ago, a Tuna Casserole.  It was awful.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 7, 2015)

I made a lasagna that was too dry...... and I put onion rings on it which came out unbaked.... so the dish wasn't really very good to be served to company, but I did anyway.  We washed it down with red wine, so it was ok.


----------



## jujube (Mar 7, 2015)

The very first cake I baked for my late husband.  I had no idea there was a difference between self-rising flour and regular flour.  I had self-rising flour, natch.  The recipe called for baking powder, so I put it in.  Uh-oh....too much "rising".  The cake rose to a huge dome and then collapsed until it was flat as a pancake in the middle.  I was devastated.  Being the sweetie that he was, he ate it and pronounced it the best cake he had ever eaten....liar, liar, pants on fire.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 7, 2015)

I wanted to duplicate the very light and delicious tempura calimari that I once had at a place called the Rice Bowl.   I found some frozen calimari rings at Trader Joe's, and I'm thinking yes! I can do this. I picked up some tempura batter, and planned to fix this all up.   What a mess, the crummy deep fryer I had bought from Walmart just didn't get hot enough, which causes the deep fried food to get saturated and soggy, not crisp.  Everything went into the trash.  PB & J for dinner...


----------



## DoItMyself (Mar 8, 2015)

Many years ago when I first started smoking meats we invited some friends over for dinner and I decided to smoke some boneless pork ribs.  I was running a bit behind, and decide that instead of low and slow I'd bump the smoker temperature up and just shorten the amount of time on smoke.  Bad, bad idea.

The lumps of charcoal that I took out of the smoker were absolutely horrible.  Even smothered in barbecue sauce they were little more than barely edible shoe leather.  The guests were good natured about it, but I learned a real lesson that day.


----------



## Glinda (Mar 8, 2015)

When I was about 12 I tried to make biscuits (for our British friends, I'm not sure what these are called in Britain, but it's not what you call biscuits which we call cookies.  It's a bread type of thing - sort of like a dinner roll?).  I carefully followed the recipe, got the dough all ready, formed the biscuits and popped them in the oven for the required time.  I was so proud of myself.  Well, they were totally inedible - hard as a rock.  My brothers took some and batted them around with a baseball bat.  I was so embarrassed, I buried the rest of them in the back yard!


----------



## Cole Slaw (Mar 13, 2015)

I tried to make some pot brownies, but they came out tasting nasty. We ate them anyway.


----------



## jujube (Mar 13, 2015)

cole slaw said:


> i tried to make some pot brownies, but they came out tasting nasty. We ate them anyway.



hahahaha!!!


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 13, 2015)

Everything! No Kidding.....my husband told me never to cook chicken anymore once! And I don't.... lol :lofl:


----------



## ndynt (Mar 13, 2015)

A few recipes from the internet.  I wonder if the same person that posts some recipes, writes all the comments too.  For they tasted nothing like wonderful reviews.  Were nasty.  LOL


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 14, 2015)

Cole slaw, I am surprised you can even remember! Hahahah!


----------



## Cole Slaw (Mar 14, 2015)

;-)


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 14, 2015)

Lol ....you don't cook that do you? But I ain't commenting because I can't cook a thing. Really. So my husband gets a lot of frozen things , but when it gets warm enough to grill that is where everything goes     lol lol....I don't understand how my children grew up lol lol lol Had to be the Grace of God Alone


----------

